# Leaving Fry in the Parent Tank



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Has anyone had success with leaving the fry in the parent tank until they reach 1-2 inches? Or would you just lose them all if it is tryed?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I dont think it would work.You would have so many frys and they eat alot when smaller, they need to be feed constantly.If the parents didnt eat them, they would eat each other.

You have some babies??


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> I dont think it would work.You would have so many frys and they eat alot when smaller, they need to be feed constantly.If the parents didnt eat them, they would eat each other.
> 
> You have some babies??
> [snapback]1079928[/snapback]​


No, I was just curious if it had been tryed before. If I had some I would create a fry tank like all of you guys do.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

In 2003 I left a spawn in a 75gal that contained 5 adult reds. I was feeding Jumbomin pellets and the fry that made it long enough started eating the leftovers. In the end I had about 20 make it to 1 inch, they would hide amongst the decor and wait for food to fall. After 1inch the parents/other fish started to notice them and they did'nt make it very long after that!


----------

